# Canadian Antiques Roadshow In Edmonton



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Some time back, I was given by a friend since deceased, a painting on glass done in England in 1859. I know a bit of its history and that it was painted in England, but do not have the name of the artist.

I applied for, and today received two tickets to the CBC show when it visits Edmonton a week from today.

I am anxious to know more of its history and its value. Anyone else ever been to a Roadshow or have any comments on the painting?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Is that the original frame?

Looks pretty recent.... man that'll dock a good couple hundred off the value. Frame from the turn of the century are very rare and value.

See... I learned something from watching the Antiques Reoadshow


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No, when I received it, there was no frame. It was just a piece of glass and I framed it to protect it about 10 years back.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

That's very nice Sinc. You might have something worth seeing on TV! 

The Antiques Roadshow is coming to St. John's on June 1. The 2000 tickets were gone in 3 days. I was too slow and didn't get any.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

A friend of mine will be appraising glass when the roadshow comes to St. John's.

From what we understand, the Roadshow people will be walking through the gigantic line-ups looking for interesting items. Bring a small seat to rest, you could be hours in the line-up.
People wanting furniture or large items appraised must send pictures and a short history to the show's producers at least a month before taping. 
The images are shown to their appraisers and then they pick out the most interesting 5 to 10 items. They will arrange for movers to come to your house to get it to the show, have it appraised by the ARS people and shipped back to your home at their expense. (I always wondered how people showed up with these large sideboards or harpsichords and had them appraised)

Everyone that stays in the line-up will have an appraisal on their items. 

I hope you have good luck with your items!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, I too was too slow to get any tickets. C'est la vie. It should prove interesting if Sinc makes the show and we can all see him prior to his rise to TV fame. We can all say, "We knew him when".


----------

